# 2005 Altima Rust



## ryano117 (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm Ryan from Omaha, NE and own a 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5SE. I've had it for 15 months and love it. It is the first Nissan I have ever owned and the first vehicle other than a GM that I have owned. But, I have some concerns about rust above the wheel well on passenger rear side. I was shock to find it this evening and do not know which way to go about to fixing it before it spreads. They are pellet sized rust spots (about 5 of them). I do drive on a gravel road about 2 times a month but no more. I used to live on a gravel road and drove my Chevy truck and Cavelier for many years and have gotton some paint chips from the gravel but the rust never came. I would like to know if this can be covered under warranty or is it my responsibility to fix it and if so what is the cheapest way. I'm just concerned that I have switched over from GM to Nissan because of the Nissan name for quality but am not sure now. I would really love a new Titan since I am getting rid of my truck and want to be assured that this won't happen if a couple of paint chips get on the vehicle. Please help me. Ryan


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

this section is used for introducing urself and asking questions about NF only. if you want help with your altima you simply have to scroll down when u get to the site, find altima, choose the year of your car and post there. As for the rust it should cost that much to fix it especially since ur in NE. as for the warranty im not sure. why dont u call and ask.


----------

